# Wyeast 3789 Trappist Blend



## goossey (12/8/09)

Hi all,

I have just got my hands on a smack pack of Wyeast 3789 Trappist Blend. From what I have read, it is the Orval yeast. I was hoping to get some feedback on this yeast from anyone who may have brewed with it recently. 

It would be nice to know how long fermentation takes. Also, I am assuming there should be some pellicle formation after initial fermentation is complete. How long should this take to be evident and how long will that process go on for?

Will I be able to use the fermenter for "normal" beers after I brew with this yeast? Or would I always get some Brett influence?

Thanks in advance for any responses.


Cheers,
Craig


----------



## manticle (12/8/09)

goossey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just got my hands on a smack pack of Wyeast 3789 Trappist Blend. From what I have read, it is the Orval yeast. I was hoping to get some feedback on this yeast from anyone who may have brewed with it recently.
> 
> ...



3787 is not brett.

I've used this yeast a couple of times - once from the smack pack starter (used the whole pack) and once from top cropped yeast during high krausen. I have a new pack in my fridge for a future dubbel attempt.

I believe the origins are supposedly Westmalle (one of my favourite drops). I don't know what Orval use for their primary strain but their bottle conditioning yeast is Brett (hence the sourness). 

This yeast is quite ferocious - it climbs out of the fermenter if it can but it is not Brett and you will be able to use the fermenter again. You will get beautiful raisiny flavours emenating during fermentation. I reckon it's a perfect yeast for a dubbel. Unfortunately I'm yet to brew a perfect dubbel but they improved massively with the use of this yeast and the last one turned out the closest yet. Maybe if I was able to age my beers (still struggle with the concept as I often run out of beer) I would have a better idea though.

I can't tell you how long fermentation takes as that depends on your recipe and ferment conditions but it's not overly long. I would say average to quick. It will also benefit (as will a high gravity dubbel type brew) from some simple sugars added during primary - I make my own candy sugar and add that which helps dry out what can tend towards an overly sweet brew.

What are you aiming to brew with it?


----------



## manticle (12/8/09)

And I just realised you are talking about 3789 not 3787.

I've not used it. Sorry for the redundant banter.

Some info maybe here: http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/vie...=19&t=14379


----------



## Cocko (12/8/09)

manticle said:


> 3787 is not brett.
> 
> I've used this yeast a couple of times - once from the smack pack starter (used the whole pack) and once from top cropped yeast during high krausen. I have a new pack in my fridge for a future dubbel attempt.
> 
> ...



That is classic you have given that info Manticle,

I noticed this post come up today and thought I can't wait for some input as I have an APA on the bubble ATM with 3787 and thought surely 3789 can't be too far from it! 

I had the cube of APA wort + the pack of 3787 and thought well... why not?!  

So as much as your post was some what in vain for the OP, it has still been read and appreciated!

Gold.

:icon_cheers:


----------

